# FS: SLC-SL Sram Red 56



## Gretzky (Feb 13, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180286222635


----------



## Gretzky (Feb 13, 2007)

*OK everyone, lets try this again! My deepest apologies to those involved it the last auction of this item. As you may have heard, my account was hacked. The offender cancelled the auction and sent you all phony second chance offers. Please ignore any correspondence regarding those second chance offers. This auction is for real with a real item, BID WITH CONFIDENCE!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170260897408


----------

